# Long-term 5DIII Test: Afghanistan To Zimbabwe



## Mesodan (Jan 12, 2015)

I bought my Canon 5DIII when it was first released and have since taken it on my travels to 55 countries; from Afghanistan to Somalia, from the streets of Paris to the Berlin wall, from Pripyat, Chernobyl to the Korean DMZ.
In terms of durability, it has performed amazingly well with only minor paint scratches and a frayed strap as the only real signs of it's age and 'mileage'.

Luckily I have not dropped it, but it has been subjected to all kinds of abuse such as the bumpy, corrugated roads and copious amounts of dust in Africa, the extreme heat and humiidty of the middle east, the wet and rain in europe , the high altitudes of the Himalaya's, and the -18C temperatures of the South Korean winter.

Although Canon seem to be lagging behind Nikon in terms of sensor performance, my 5DIII still takes great photo's. In terms of dependability and robustness it has definitely exceeded my expectations and I hope to take it on many more travels to come.

http://www.dsw-photo.com/Travel/My-Camera


----------



## Steb (Jan 12, 2015)

Impressive collection... I am sure you have some stories to tell. 55 countries in about 3 years... how did you manage to do that?


----------



## DKN (Jan 12, 2015)

Congratulations Mesodan, I love your style of seeing the world. I've particularly enjoyed the Himalaya's series. Well done!


----------



## McBrad (Jan 12, 2015)

Cool post. Thanks


----------



## ihendy (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow- loved the pictures. You did a great job of capturing a wide range of subjects. I felt like I was rght there. I'm curious what gear you lugged around to capture those images other than your trusty 5dMkIII 50 1.2L combo in yor camera pic.


----------



## lpwphoto (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm actually considering a trip to Nepal in a few months to hike to the Everest base camp. I have a 6D with a 17-40L. Since you've been, any recommendations for a good lens to take? I'm probably going to be extremely limited in what I can carry and would like to stick with a single lens, maybe two if possible. Do you think the 17-40 would suffice? I can't afford a 24-70 2.8L but have thought about picking up a 24-70 4L but am not sure it will be in the budget considering all of the other gear I may have to purchase.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome! Cameras want to be taken out.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful work. I am envious of your experience, so thanks for sharing.

sek



Mesodan said:


> I bought my Canon 5DIII when it was first released and have since taken it on my travels to 55 countries; from Afghanistan to Somalia, from the streets of Paris to the Berlin wall, from Pripyat, Chernobyl to the Korean DMZ.
> In terms of durability, it has performed amazingly well with only minor paint scratches and a frayed strap as the only real signs of it's age and 'mileage'.
> 
> Luckily I have not dropped it, but it has been subjected to all kinds of abuse such as the bumpy, corrugated roads and copious amounts of dust in Africa, the extreme heat and humiidty of the middle east, the wet and rain in europe , the high altitudes of the Himalaya's, and the -18C temperatures of the South Korean winter.
> ...


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello Mesodan! 

And welcome to CR. 

Thanks a lot for sharing your experiences and your pictures with the 5D3.
I really appreciated both.


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2015)

The guy with the gun and you in the reflection of his glasses is my favorite.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome home! 3 years and 55 countries... surely an unforgettable segment of your life that you can tell your children and grandchildren! May they all be Canon shooters!


----------



## kairos (Jan 13, 2015)

This had to be a LIFE experience!! Picture of Victoria Falls - magic...
Congratulations.


----------



## Roo (Jan 13, 2015)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing


----------

